# Chest Infections..after Vegas??



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Now, right off the cuff ï'm not stating anything, I am merely asking a question.
The question is "did anyone who attended the WAF in the South Point Casino this year, come down with any sort of respiratory condition after the event? "
The reason I asked is because I did pick up a chest infection in Vegas, one which I still have...it's getting better, but it's a difficult one to shake.
I did my usual and put it down 100% to being an "airborn bugg like we nearly always get when flying, or the Rugby game we attended" however, as I said, this one is hanging on. 
Whilst discussing this chest infection with the other day, someone stated "it was probably the stuff they sprayed on the horse arena, that apparently caused alot of issues with peoples allegies"...and there you have it...It dawned on me that maybe this sprayed scent stuff may have caused the problem....so, I am interested in hearing how many others may have had a similar experience.
As I said earlier, I am only asking out of curiosity...I am NOT!!! looking to file a law suit.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

There was a nasty flu going around that time of year.Im sure it got transported to WAF.My wife had just got over it after about two months of symptoms before we went to WAF.It was touch and go if she even went if it didnt get better beforehand.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for your reply Don, I had pretty much accepting the "flu" until the other notion was mentioned...then it got me wondering,


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got sick after vegas and so did a few others who went


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

ya my allergies were killing me in vegas during the shoot, its no fun sneezing on the line lol


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

i had something before during and after vegas but after vegas it got much worse to where i was on a breathing machine twice a day and far as i know it was going around the whole midwest.I'm thinking it was a bad year from the mild winter we had and nothing died but it seemed like i was going to after i couldnt breath and a trip to ER


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I did way better at South Point than when we were all at the Riveria.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

My allergies! Then a nasty cold/chest thing!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

My elegies were bad after vegas, but i atributed it to all the f_in second hand smoke from the casino

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

I suffered for quite a while but put it down to the smoke in the casino.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

That same bug was going around here a few weeks ago.


----------



## fun4afew (Dec 9, 2005)

I had pneumonia soon after WAF, but didn't stay at the SP motel.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey Randell:
I did catch a virus while in Vegas......I used the free wifi at SP and when I returned home ...evertone in my address book received a spam advertisement that was difficult to shut down.
Frank


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

It seems like someone in your group always comes home with a case of the Vegas flu accompanied by a bad case of the sharts.:vom: Do they even clean anything down there? I always wash my hands ten times more then I would at home.


----------

